# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  شرح جمع الجوامع للسبكي ـ الحلقة الثانية: التعريفُ بالإمام السبكيِّ وكتابِهِ

## مصطفى حسنين

*التعريف بالإمامِ السبكيِّ وكتابِهِ: ((جَمْعِ الجَوَامِعِ))*
*وفي هذه الحلقة مقدمتان:
المقدمة الأولى: في التعريف بالإمام تاج الدين السبكيِّ*
هو الإمام: *تاجُ الدين عبدُ الوهَّابِ بنُ عَلِيِّ بنِ عبد الكافِي بنِ عَلِيِّ بنِ تَمَّامِ بْنِ يوسُفَ السُّبْكِيُّ؛ نِسبةً إلى قريةِ ((سُبْكِ الأَحَدِ)) من قُرَى محافظة المُنُوفِيَّةِ بمصر، الشافعيُّ الخَزْرَجِيُّ الأنصاري، أبو نصر.*
ولد في القاهرة، سنة سبع وعشرين وثمانمائة، وقيل سنة ثمان وعشرين وثمانمائة.
*نشأ الإمام تاج الدين السبكيُّ في أسرة عريقة معروفة بالعلم والفضل:*
ـ فأبوه الإمام تَقِيُّ الدينِ عليُّ بنُ عبدِ الكافِي السُّبْكِيُّ (756 هـ): من كبار أئمة الشافعية في عصره؛ فهو الفقيهُ الأصوليُّ، والإمامُ المشهورُ، صاحبُ التصانيف النافعة في مختلِفِ الفنون؛ حتى قيل: إن مؤلفاته نَيَّفَتْ على مِائَةٍ وخمسين مؤلَّفًا؛ منها: ((*الإبهاج في شرح المنهاج*))، لم يتمه، وأكمله من بعده ولدُهُ تاجُ الدين، وله شرح على المنهاج للإمام النوويِّ، من أهم شروحاته وأنفعها.
وقد كان الابن تاج الدين شديد الاعتداد بوالده وآرائه؛ حتى كان يَعُدُّهُ من مجتهدي المذهب الشافعيِّ، ويضعه في مصافِّ الرافعيِّ والنوويِّ.
*ـ وجدُّه زين الدين عبد الكافي بن علي (735 هـ):* من فقهاء الشافعية له ترجمة في ((طبقات الشافعية الكبرى)): (6/127)، و: ((*الدرر الكامنة*)) : (2/396)، ((*النجوم الزاهرة*)) : (9/307).
*ـ وأخوه الأول بهاء الدين أحمد بن علي السبكي (773 هـ):* اشتغل بالتدريس والقضاء والإفتاء، في القاهرة ودمشق، نعرف له الآن من مؤلفاته: ((عروس الأفراح في شرح تلخيص المفتاح)) في البلاغة، مطبوع ضمن مجموعة: ((*شروح التلخيص*)).
*ـ وأخوه الآخر: جمال الدين الحسين بن علي (755 هـ):* هو أيضا ممن تولى التدريس في القاهرة ودمشق.
ظهر نُبُوغُ الإمام *تاجِ الدين السبكيِّ* في العلم مبكرا، وهذا ظاهر جَلِيٌّ في كثرة ما صنَّف وألَّف في الفنون المختلفة، مع صِغَرِ سِنِّهِ، وقِصَرِ عُمُرِهِ؛ فقد توفي في الأربعينيات من عُمُرِهِ.
*أما عن مذهب السبكي:*
فقد كان السبكي *أَشْعَرِيًّا في الأُصُول، شافعيا في الفروع، متصوفا على طريقة الجُنَيْدِ في السلوك:*
فقد قال في جمع الجوامع: ((*وَنَرَى أَنَّ أَبَا الحَسَنِ الأَشْعَرِيَّ إِمَامٌ فِي السُّنَّةِ مُقَدَّمْ * وَأَنَّ طَرِيقَ الشَّيْخِ الجُنَيْدِ وَصَحْبِهِ طَرِيقٌ مُقَوَّمْ*)) [*جمع الجوامع: 128*]، *وسوف نحاول - بعون الله تعالى وتوفيقه - الوقوفَ عند مسائل ((جمع الجوامع)) المبنيَّةِ على أُصُولِ الأشاعرة، والمخالفةِ لما كان عليه سلفُنا الصالحُ، ودراستَها وتمحيصَها.*
*والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.*
*مؤلفات تاج الدين السبكي:* 
ترك لنا الإمام السبكي مكتبة حافلة في مختلف الفنون؛ وهذا بيان أشهر مؤلفاته:
*أولا: المؤلفات في أصول الدين:*
*ـ نونية في العقائد.
ـ قواعد الدين وعمدة الموحدين.
ـ رفع الحوبة في وضع التوبة.
ـ تشحيذ الأذهان على قدر الإمكان في الرد على البيضاوي.*
*ثانيا: المؤلفات في أصول الفقه:*
*ـ تكملة الإبهاج في شرح المنهاج: فقد بدأه والده تقي الدين ووصل فيه إلى مبحث مقدمة الواجب، وأتمه الابن تاج الدين.
ـ رفع الحاجب عن مختصر ابن الحاجب.
ـ جمع الجوامع في أصول الفقه.
ـ منع الموانع عن جمع الجوامع.
ـ التعليقة في أصول الفقه.**ثالثا: المؤلفات في فروع الشافعية:*
*ـ التوشيح على التنبيه والمنهاج والتصحيح.
ـ ترشيح التوشيح وترجيح التصحيح في فقه الشافعية.
ـ أرجوزة في الفقه.
ـ أوضح المسالك في المناسك.
ـ تبيين الأحكام في تحليل الحائض.
ـ رفع المشاجرة في بيع العين المستأجرة.
ـ الأشباه والنظائر في الفروع الفقهية الشافعية: وهذا الكتاب من أوائل وأفضل ما صنف في فني القواعد الفقهية والأشباه والنظائر مع تحقيقات وتدقيقات أنظار؛ حتى إن من جاء من بعده ممن صنف في الأشباه والنظائر فهم عيال على كتاب ابن السبكي هذا، ويكفي اقتفاء السيوطيِّ له في كتابه حَذْوَ القُذَّةِ بالقُذَّةِ، ومِن بعدِهِ تأثُّرُ ابن نجيمٍ المصريِّ به؛ فحقيق بطالب العلم النابه أن يُفِيدَ منه علما وفيرا، وتحريرات دقيقة.**رابعا: المؤلفات الحديثية:*
*ـ تخريج أحاديث إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي.
ـ قاعدة في الجرح والتعديل وقاعدة في المؤرخين.
ـ جزء على حديث ((المتبايعان بالخيار)).
ـ جزء في الطاعون.
ـ أحاديث رفع اليدين.
ـ كتاب الأربعين.**خامسا: المؤلفات في التاريخ والطبقات:*
*ـ طبقات الشافعية الكبرى.
ـ طبقات الشافعية الوسطى.
ـ طبقات الشافعية الصغرى.
ـ مناقب الشيخ أبي بكر بن قوام.*
*سادسا: مؤلفات متنوعة:*
*ـ الدَّلالة على عموم الرسالة (كتبه جوابا على سؤال من أهل طرابلس).
ـ الألغاز.
ـ جلب حلب (جواب على أسئلة للأذرعي).
ـ معيد النِّعَم ومبيد النِّقَم.
ـ أرجوزة في خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعجزاته.
ـ ترجيح لصحيح الخلاف.*
*وفاة الإمام تاج الدين ابن السبكي:*
بعد حياة حافلة بالعطاء في التدريس والقضاء والإفتاء، أصيب ابن السبكي بطاعون ليلة السبت، وتوفي ليلة الثلاثاء من شهر ذي الحجة سنة 771 هـ، عن أربعة وأربعين عاما، ودفن بتربة السبكية، بسفح قاسيون بدمشق.
*المقدمة الثانية: في التعريف بمتن جمع الجوامع*
*أولا: اسم الكتاب ونسبته إلى مصنفه:* 
لا شك في أن اسم هذا المتنِ الأصوليِّ لابن السبكي هو ((*جمع الجوامع*))؛ وقد صرح ابن السبكي نفسه بهذا الاسم في مقدمة الكتاب؛ حيث يقول: ((*وَنَضْرَعُ إِلَيْكَ فِي مَنْعِ المَوَانِعْ * عَنْ إِكْمَالِ جَمْعِ الجَوَامِعْ*)).
*وقال في خاتمة المتن:* ((*وَقَدْ تَمَّ جَمْعُ الجَوَامِعِ عِلْمًا*)).
كما صرح باسمه في كتابه: ((*الأشباه والنظائر*)): (2/9)؛ فقال: ((غَيْرَ أَنِّي صَحَّحْتُ فِي جَمْعِ الجَوَامِعِ،،،)).
وقال في: ((*منع الموانع*)): 369: ((وَلَوْ أَنَّ الفَطِنَ تَأَمَّلَ صَنِيعِي فِي هَذَا المَجْمُوعِ الصَّغِيرِ، الَّذِي سَمَّيْتُهُ ((جَمْعَ الجَوَامِعِ))، وَجَعَلْتُ اسْمَهُ عُنْوَانًا عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ)).
وقال في: ((*طبقات الشافعية الكبرى*)): : ((*وَكِتَابُنَا ((جَمْعُ الجَوَامِعِ)) مُخْتَصَرٌ جَمَعْنَاهُ فِي الأَصْلَيْنِ*)).
وهذا الاسم نفسه تجده في صور جهود العلماء في خدمة الكتاب؛ في شروحه وحواشيه ومختصراته ونَظْمِهِ.
*أما نسبة ((جمع الجوامع)) إلى ابن السبكي:*
فذاك أمر مقطوع به؛ فقد نَسَبَهُ إليه جميعُ مَن تَرْجَمَ له، كما أن ابنَ السُّبْكِيِّ نفسَهُ ذكره ـ كما مرَّ ـ في كثير من مصنفاته الأخرى، وكذلك نَسَبَهُ إليه - دون تشكيك - جميعُ منِ اعتنى بالكتاب: شارحا، أو مُحَشِّيًا، أو مختصِرا، أو ناظما.
*ثانيا: منهج السبكي في جمع الجوامع:*
((جمع الجوامع)) مَتْنٌ في أُصُولِ الفقه، وصفه صاحبه بأنه ((الآتِي مِنْ فَنَّيِ الأُصُولِ بِالقَوَاعِدِ القَوَاطِعْ * البَالِغِ مِنَ الإِحَاطَةِ بِالأَصْلَيْنِ مَبْلَغَ ذَوِي الجِدِّ وَالتَّشْمِيرْ * الوَارِدِ مِنْ زُهَاءِ مِائَةِ مُصَنَّفٍ مَنْهَلاً يُرْوِي وَيَمِيرْ * الْمُحِيطِ بِزُبْدَةِ مَا فِي شَرْحَيَّ عَلَى ((*الْمُخْتَصَرِ*))، وَ: ((*الْمِنْهَاجِ*)) مَعَ مُزْبِدٍ كَثِيرْ * وَيَنْحَصِرُ فِي مُقَدِّمَاتِ وَسَبْعَةِ كُتُب)):
فالكتاب يَهْدُف صاحبُهُ منه إلى الإتيان بالقواعد الأصولية القطعية، مع الإحاطة بمباحث الأصلين: أصولِ الفقه، وأصولِ الدِّين، مع التنبيه إلى أن هذا الكتاب قدِ انماز عن غيره بكثرة المراجعة، وتكرار العرض على المصنفات الأصولية ذواتِ العدد، مع استفادته من المآخذ التي أُورِدَتْ على ما سبقه منَ المتون، وأشهرُها: ((*منهاج البيضاوي*))، و: ((*مختصر ابن الحاجب*))، وصاحب ((*جمع الجوامع*)) على دراية تامة بهما، وذُكْرٍ لمَضَامِينِهِمَ  ا، وما أُورِدَ على بعض عباراتهما؛ فقد خَبَرَهُمَا، وشَرَحَهُمَا شرحينِ مطوَّلَينِ، هما من أحسن ما شُرِحَ به هذان المتنان:
ـ فأكمل شرح أبيه *تَقِيِّ الدينِ عليِّ بنِ عبدِ الكافي السُّبْكِيِّ* على ((*منهاج الأصول*)) للإمام البيضاوي، بُداءَةً من المقدمات، من مقدمة الواجب تحديدا؛ في شرحه المعروف بٍـ: ((الإبهاج في شرح المنهاج على منهاج الوصول إلى علم الأصول للبيضاوي)).ـ كما شرح ((*مختصر ابن الحاجب*)) شرحا مطولا في كتابه: ((*رفع الحاجب عن مختصر ابن الحاجب*))، فاستفاد مما فيهما من مزايا، وتجنَّبَ ما عليهما من مآخذ وإيرادات في متنه ((جمع الجوامع))؛ الذي يعد - بحق - خاتمة المتون الأصولية، وواسطةَ عقدها، ثم في الأخير نَبَّهَ السبكي - في مقدمة متنه السابقة - على أقسام الكتاب وموضوعاته الرئيسة:والكتاب شامل في موضوعاته؛ فإنه يشمل: *علم أصول الفقه، وعلم أصول الدين، وآداب السلوك*.
والكتاب كذلك شامل لمسائل أصول الفقه جميعِها، لم يَنِدَّ عنه مسألةٌ، ولا شذَّ عنه مبحث.
*طريقة عرض المسائل في جمع الجوامع:*
ـ *تعتمد طريقة السبكي في* ((*جمع الجوامع*)) على الاختصار في اللفظ، والاكتفاء بالإشارة عن طويل العبارة؛ وفي اعتماد هذا المنهج في التصنيف -: التفاتٌ منَ المصنِّف ـ رحمه الله ـ إلى طبيعة المتون العلمية وسماتها التي من أهمها أن تسير وَفق الاختصارِ غيرِ المُخِلِّ بالمعنى؛ ليسهل حفظها، إلا في مواضع يسيرة خالف المصنفُ فيها منهَجَهُ في الاختصار؛ فرأيناه يلجأ أحيانا إلى التمثيل؛ لنكتة أو لطيفة، وسيأتي التنبيه على هذه المواضع، وبيانُ وجهة نظر المصنف في الإطالة، وهل كان لها داعيةٌ مسوغة لصنيعه، أو كان ينبغي له اختصارها، بعون الله تعالى وتوفيقه.*ـ اهتم ابن السبكي في أوائل المباحث بذكر مصطلحات المبحث*، باختصار، مع تجنُّبِ ما انتُقِدَ على التعريفات الأخرى للمصطلح المشروح.*ـ اهتم - كذلك - بذكر الخلاف في المسائل الخلافية*؛ فتعددت صور الإشارة إلى الخلاف؛ فأحيانا يُصَرِّحُ بالخلاف، ثم يختار أرجَحَهَا، بعبارات من مثل: ((*أصحها*))، أو: ((*المختار*))، أو: ((*الراجح*)).*ـ وقد ينبه ابن السبكي إلى الخلاف في بعض المسائل تلميحا، أو يكتفي - في الإشارة إليها - بدلالة الالتزام*؛ طلبا للاختصار في العبارة؛ فيقول مثلا - بعد عرض المسألة -: ((ثالثها)): بما يفيد لزوما أن هناك قَوْلَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ في المسألةِ موضوعِ البحث، مع الاعتماد على ما يدل على ما لم يصرح به؛ من قرينةٍ أو مفهوم.*ـ لم يهتم ابن السبكي بنسبة الأقوال إلى أصحابها؛ تجنُّبًا للإطالة، الذي قد لا يناسب طبيعة تصنيف المتون*، وقد علل ابن السبكي نفسُهُ مواضِعَ تعرُّضِهِ للمذاهب الأصولية في بعض المسائل بقوله: ((*وَرُبَّمَا أَفْصَحْنَا بِذِكْرِ أَرْبَابِ الأَقْوَالِ * فَحَسِبَهُ الغَبِيُّ تَطْوِيلًا يُؤَدِّي إلَى المَلَلِ، وَمَا دَرَى أَنَّا إنَّمَا فَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ لِغَرَضٍ تَحَرَّكُ لَهُ الْهِمَمُ الْعَوَالِ، فَرُبَّمَا لَمْ يَكُنِ القَوْلُ مَشْهُورًا عَمَّنْ ذَكَرْنَاهُ * أَوْ كَانَ قَدْ عُزِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَلَى الوَهْمِ سِوَاهُ*)).ـ لم يكن ابن السبكي يتعرض في متنه للدلائل إلا نادرا، ليحقِّقَ الغاية من متنه، التي هي الاختصار وسهولة الحفظ.*ـ كتاب ((جمع الجوامع)) بلغ به صاحبه الغاية في الاختصار؛ حتى إنه قطع بتعذُّر اختصاره عما هو عليه*؛ فقال ـ رحمه الله ـ: ((*إِنَّا جَازِمُونَ بِأَنَّ اخْتِصَارَ هَذَا الكِتَابِ مُتَعَذِّرْ * وَرَوْمَ النُّقْصَانِ مِنْهُ مُتَعَسِّرْ  * اللَّهُمَّ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ رَجُلٌ مُبَذِّرٌ مُبَتِّرْ*)).*ثالثا: جهود العلماء في خدمة الكتاب:*
تنوعت عناية العلماء بعد ابن السبكي، في خدمة الكتاب *ما بين الشرح، والتحشية، والاختصار، ووضع التقريرات، والنظم*، وفيما يلي بيان من اعتنى بالكتاب:
*أولا: شروح جمع الجوامع:*
*ـ اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعمر بن إسحاق بن أحمد الغزنوي الهندي (773هـ).
*ـ تشنيف المسامع بجمع الجوامع:* للإمام بدر الدين محمد بن بهادر بن عبد الله الزركشي (794هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لبهرام بن عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الدميري (805 هـ).
*ـ تشنيف المسامع شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشمس الدين محمد بن محمد الغزي الأسدي (808هـ).
*ـ شرح عقيدة جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن محمد خضر الأسدي الغزي (808 هـ).
*ـ البروق اللوامع فيما أورد على جمع الجوامع:* لشمس الدين الغزي السابق ذكره.
*ـ النجم اللامع شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعز الدين محمد بن أبي بكر بن عبد العزيز، ابن جماعة الكناني (819 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد الله الغزي العامري الشافعي (822 هـ ).
*ـ الغيث الهامع شرح جمع الجوامع:* لأبي زرعة أحمد بن عبد الرحيم العراقي (826 هـ).
*ـ لمع اللوامع في توضيح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن الحسين بن رسلان الرملي (844 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لبرهان الدين إبراهيم بن محمد القباقبي المقدسي (850 هـ).
*ـ البرق اللامع في ضبط ألفاظ جمع الجوامع:* أبي الطيب محب الدين محمد بن علي بن أحمد المحلي (855 هـ).
*ـ الإيجاز اللامع على جمع الجوامع:* لعلي بن يوسف بن أحمد الغذولي الشافعي (860 هـ).
*ـ البدر الطالع في شرح جمع الجوامع:* لجلال الدين محمد بن أحمد بن محمد المحلي (864 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لأبي الحسن برهان الدين إبراهيم بن عمر البقاعي (885 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن خليل بن يوسف المقدسي (888 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن، شهاب الدين الطوفي (893 هـ).
*ـ الدرر اللوامع شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن إسماعيل الكورانيالقاهري الرومي (893 هـ).
*ـ الضياء اللامع في شرح جمع الجوامع:* للشيخ حلولو المغربي، أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الزليطني، القروي المالكي (898 هـ).
*ـ البدر الطالع في حل ألفاظ جمع الجوامع:* للشيخ حلولو المغربي، السابق ذكره.
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لأبي حامد محمد بن خليل بن يوسف البلبيسي الرملي (898 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعلاء الدين علي بن يوسف بن علي البصروي العاتكي (905 هـ).
*ـ الثمار اليوانع على جمع الجوامع:* لخالد بن عبد الله بن أبي بكر الأزهري الجرجاوي (905 هـ)، مطبوع بالمغرب في مجلدين.
*ـ الدرر اللوامع في تحري جمع الجوامع:* لكمال الدين محمد بن محمد، ابن أبي شريف المقدسي (906 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعبد البر بن محمد، ابن الشحنة الحلبي الحنفي (921 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لأبي بكر محمد بن أبي اللطف، تقي الدين المقدسي (960 هـ).
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الوهاب بن أحمد الشعراني (973 هـ).
*ـ الآيات البينات على اندفاع أو فساد ما وقفت عليه مما أورد على جمع الجوامع وشرحه:* لأحمد بن قاسم، العَبَّادِيِّ الشافعي، (994 هـ).
*ـ البدور اللوامع من خدور جمع الجوامع:* لبرهان الدين إبراهيم بن إبراهيم بن حسن اللقاني (1041 هـ).
*ـ البدور اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع:* لأبي المواهب حسن بن مسعود اليوسي المالكي المغربي (1102 هـ).
*ـ الدرر اللوامع في تحرير جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن الأمير (1232 هـ).
*ـ البدر الطالع في حل ألفاظ جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الرحمن بن محمد الشربيني (1326 هـ).
*ـ  الترياق النافع بإيضاح وتكميل مسائل جمع الجوامع:* لأبي بكر عبد الرحمن بن محمد باعلوي الحسيني (1341 هـ)، مطبوع.
*ـ  البدر الساطع على جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بخيت المطيعي الحنفي (1354 هـ)، ولم يكمله، له طبعة قديمة بهامش ((*تشنيف المسامع*)) في مجلد.
*ـ شرح  جمع الجوامع:* لإبراهيم التاولي.
*ـ  تفهيم السامع شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد السفيري الحلبي.
*ـ  زوال المانع عن شرح جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن عمار بن محمد.
*ـ  الأصل الجامع لإيضاح الدرر المنظومة في سلك جمع الجوامع:* للشيخ العلامة، سيدي حسن بن الحاج عمر بن عبد الله السيناوني، المدرس من الطبقة العليا في علوم القرآن بالجامع الأعظم جامع الزيتونة، كتبه في الثاني والعشرين من ذي الحجة، سنة: 1347 هـ، الموافق للأول من يناير سنة: 1928م، بإجازة العلماء: صح أحمد بيرم، والعلامة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، والشخ محمد رضوان، والشيخ محمد المالكي، طبع بمطبعة النهضة، تونس.*ثانيا: الحواشي والتقريرات على جمع الجوامع:*
*ـ نكت على جمع الجوامع:* لعز الدين الكناني الشافعي (819 هـ).
*ـ النكت على جمع الجوامع:* للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني (852 هـ).
*ـ النكت اللوامع على المختصر والمنهاج وجمع الجوامع:* لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي (911 هـ).
*ـ حاشية على جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الوهاب بن عبد القادر النائب (1345 هـ).
*ـ تقرير على جمع الجوامع:* للشيخ محمد الامبابي، من شيوخ الأزهر السابقين.*ثالثا: شروح بعض مسائل جمع الجوامع:*
ـ منع الموانع عن جمع الجوامع: لابن السبكي نفسه، في دفع الاعتراضات الموجهة إلى المتن.
*ـ الكلم الجوامع في بيان مسألة الأصولي من جمع الجوامع:* إسماعيل بن غنيم الجوهري (1165 هـ) .
*ـ شرح خطبة جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن قاسم بن محمد (1182 هـ).
*ـ حاشية الصبان على مقدمة جمع الجوامع:* لأبي العرفان محمد بن علي الصبان (1206 هـ).
*ـ تقييدات على مسألة الأصولي في جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الله بن حجازي إبراهيم (1227 هـ).
*ـ مرتقى الوصول إلى معنى الأصولي والأصول:* لمحمد بن أحمد الجوهري (1251 هـ).*رابعا: نظم جمع الجوامع:*
*ـ نظم جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطوخي (893 هـ).
*ـ الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع:* لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي (911 هـ)، وعليه شروح كثيرة.
*ـ الدرر اللوامع في نظم جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الله بن أحمد باكثير الحضرمي (925 هـ).
*ـ لمع اللوامع نظم جمع الجوامع:* لعلي بن عيسى الأشموني.
*ـ الدرر اللوامع نظم جمع الجوامع:* لرضي الدين محمد بن محمد الغزي (935 هـ).
*ـ نظم جمع الجوامع:* للمختار بن بونة الشنقيطي (1230 هـ).
*ـ نظم جمع الجوامع:* لعبد الله بن إبراهيم بن عطاء الله الشنقيطي (1235 هـ).
*ـ الجواهر اللوامع في نظم جمع الجوامع:* لمولانا السلطان عبد الحفيظ ملك المغرب.*خامسا: مختصرات جمع الجوامع:*
*ـ مختصر جمع الجوامع:* لمحمد بن عمر بن هبة الله النصيبي الشافعي (916 هـ).
*ـ لب الأصول مختصر جمع الجوامع:* لزكريا بن محمد الأنصاري، شيخ الإسلام  (926 هـ).
*ـ الفصول البديعة في أصول الشريعة، مختصر لجمع الجوامع:* لمحمود أفندي عمر الباجوري (1323 هـ).

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بارك الله فيك, إذا أمكن - أحسن الله إليك - تبين أحسن تلك الشروح في وجهة نظرك مع بيان أحسن طبعاتها

 وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

*ومن شروح ((جمع الجوامع)) وحواشيه أيضا:*
ـ حاشية البناني على شرح المحلي على جمع الجوامع: طبع في 2ج في بولاق، عام: 1285هـ وفي عام: 1297هـ، وطبع في 2ج في القاهرة، عام: 1309هـ وعلى الهامش شرح جلال الدين المحلي المذكور، مع تقريرات لعبد الرحمن الشربيني من علماء هذا العصر.
*ـ حاشية العطار على شرح المحلي على جمع الجوامع:* لها نسخ في الأزهرية؛ منها تحت رقمي: 303816، 335204، وهي مطبوعة في مجلدين بالمطبعة البولاقية، ولها مصورة بدار الفكر ببيروت.
*ـ حاشية على شرح جمع الجوامع:* لشهاب الدين عَمِيرَةَ البُرُلُّسِيِّ الشافعيِّ، من علماء القرن العاشر.
*ـ وحاشية على شرح جمع الجوامع:* لعلي ابن حمد النجاري الشعراني الشافعي فرغ منها سنة 970 (من كتب الخديوية).
*ـ تعليق على شرح جمع الجوامع للسبكي في أصول الفقه:* للشيخ عبدالوهاب بن محمد بن عبدالله ابن محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن عبدالله بن فيروز، الذي ولد قبيل الظهر يوم الثلاثاء غرة جمادى الآخرة سنة 1172هـ وتوفي في بلده الزبارة في قطر في 7 رمضان سنة 1205هـ، بالأحساء.
*ـ حاشية على شرح المحلى على جمع الجوامع:* لشيخ الإسلام الشيخ زكريا الانصارى.
*ـ حاشية على جمع الجوامع في أصول الفقه:* للشيخ حسين بن علي بن حسن بن محمد بن فارس العشاري البغدادي الشافعي نجم الدين أبو عبد الله، يعود أصله إلى العشارة وهي بلدة تقع على ضفة نهر الخابور،  وكانت تابعة في العهد العثماني إلى لواء دير الزور، ولد وتعلم ببغداد، وكان من أساتذته الشيخ جمال الدين عبد الله ابن حسين السويدي البغدادي المتوفى سنة 1174 ه*.
*ـ حاشية الشيخ : محمد بن داود البازلي الحموي:* المتوفى : سنة 925.
*ـ حاشية الشيخ ناصر الدين أبي عبد الله:* محمد المالكي القاني، المتوفى : سنة 954.
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع للسبكي:* لإبراهيم بن محمد بن خليل بن أبي بكر القباقبي، برهان الدين الحلبي الشافعي، توفي بع سنة 901 إحدى وتسعمائة.
*ـ حاشية على جمع الجوامع:* للمدابغي؛ حسن بن علي بن أحمد بن عبد الله المنطاوي الأزهري الشافعي الشهير بالمدابغي توفي بمصر سنة 1170.
*ـ شرح جمع الجوامع:* للحصكفي؛ محمد بن أبي اللطف المقدسي المنشأ، تقي الدين أبو برك، الشافعي المتوفى سنة 960 هـ.
*ـ حاشية على جمع الجوامع:* للعدوي؛ محمد بن عبادة بن بَرِّيِّ الصوفيِّ المالكي، المعروف بالعدويِّ، نزيل مصر المتوفى سنة 1193 ثلاث وتسعين ومائة وألف.*ومن مختصراته أيضا:*
*ـ الفصول البديعة في أصول الشريعة:* وهي ملخص جمع الجوامع لابن السبكي، طبع بمطبعة التمدن، سنة: 1323 هـ.*ومن نظمه أيضا:*
ـ مراقي السعود: للعلوي الشنقيطي:واعتباره نظما على ((جمع الجوامع)) محل بحث وتأمل.

----------


## أبو القاسم

يا شيخ مصطفى..
الأولى أن تلحقها بأصل الموضوع بارك الله
وليس هكذا!
وإلا لماذا ثبته الإخوة المشرفون؟
وليتك تستعمل لونا أكثر امتصاصاً للضوء من الأحمر
كالبني مثلا, حتى لا نضطر للبس النظارات في نهاية الدروس!

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

> بارك الله فيك, إذا أمكن - أحسن الله إليك - تبين أحسن تلك الشروح في وجهة نظرك مع بيان أحسن طبعاتها
> وجزاك الله خيرا


أخي الحبيب؛ أبا فاطمة الحسني:
كثير من العلماء - إذا أراد أن يرجح بين شروح جمع الجوامع - يفضلون شرح جلال الدين المحلي عليه، لتحرير عبارته ودقة مباحثه:
إلا أن هذا الشرح مع قيمته العلمية الكبيرة، فإنه مثقل بطريقة المتأخرين في الشروح من مراعاة الألفاظ، والاستطراد - أحيانا - في المسائل غير الأصولية:
ولهذا: فالأنسب لطالب العلم، من شروح جمع الجوامع الآن شرحان:
*الشرح الأول:* *شرح الإمام الزركشي؛ ((تشنيف المسامع))*؛  فإنه تميز بدقة البحث وتحرير المسائل، مع شدة التحري والإنصاف في نقل المذاهب والأقوال الأصولية، ومن مظاهر دقته وتَحَرِّيهِ - رحمه الله ورضي عنه - أنه يفرق بين المذهب ولازم المذهب، ولهذا الشرح طبعة وحيدة بمؤسسة قرطبة، وكان أصلها رسالتان علميتان بجامعة الأزهر، إلا أنها - للأسف الشديد - مشحونة بالأخطاء، والتعليقات غير المناسبة.
*والشرح الثاني:* *شرح العلامة اليُوسِيِّ؛ أبي المواهب حسن بن مسعود المالكي المغربي ت (1102 هـ)؛ وهو: ((البدور اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع))*، وصاحبه من الشراح المغاربة المتأخرين، وهو شرح تميز جدا بالعناية بفك عبارة المتن، وشرح ألفاظه، وتخريج ما قد يشكل على الباحث، مع مزيد عنايته بتوجيه عباراته، من مثل: لماذا جمع ولم يفرد، ولماذا عبر بالإنشاء لا بالإخبار، والماضي دون المضارع،،، وهكذا.
وهذا الشرح طبع بالمغرب، وسآتيك ببيانات طباعته بعد قليل إن شاء الله.
فعليك أخي الكريم بهذين الشرحين، فاعتن بهما ففيهما نفع كبير، وخير وفير، وعلم كثير.
*نفعك الله بهما وبغيرهما من كتب أهل العلم، ورزقك العلم النافع والعمل به.*

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

> يا شيخ مصطفى..
> الأولى أن تلحقها بأصل الموضوع بارك الله فيك


أخي الحبيب: أبا القاسم: أفعل ما تراه إن شاء الله، وعذرا؛ فقد كنت أنوي طلب تثبيت روابط الحلقات جميعا في صفحة جديدة، بدلا من جعل حلقات الشرح كلها في صفحة واحدة؛ لكون ذلك أبعد عن السآمة.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل
والله مجهود مبارك
لا تبخل علينا فنحن في امس الحاجة

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

لك جزيل الشكر أخي على هذا الإبداع المتوالي.
ما رأيك في البدر الساطع للشيخ المطيعي؟
 وهل هو شرح أم حاشية؟
 وهل له طبعة منتشرة؟
كما أني متحرق لمعرفة طبعة شرح العلامة اليوسي.
وجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

شرح العلامة اليوسي على جمع الجوامع، هو: ((البدور اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع في أصول الفقه))، للإمام الفقيه الأصولي النظار أبي المواهب الحسن بن مسعود اليوسي، المتوفى سنة 1102 هـ، طبع بتحقيق الدكتور/ حميد حماني اليوسي، الأستاذ بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بجامعة الحسن الثاني، عين الشق، الطبعة الأولى، سنة: 2003م، بدار الفرقان للنشر الحديث بالدار البيضاء، في أربعة مجلدات.
إلا أن الموجود من شرح اليوسي لا يتناول جمع الجوامع كاملا بالشرح؛ فقد انتهى ما وجد من الأصول الخطية للكتاب عند الحديث عن ((إذا)) الفجائية من الكلام على حروف المعاني، من مباحث الكتاب الأول في ((الكتاب ومباحث الأقوال)) من المتن.

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

شرح العلامة الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي على جمع الجوامع هو: ((البدر الساطع على جمع الجوامع)):
قال المؤلف في مقدمته مبينا منهجه فيه - بعد افتاحيته: 
((أما بعد: فهذا شرح على جمع الجوامع، جمعت فيه ما وقفت عليه: مما كتبه عليه الكاتبون، وغير ذلك؛ مما كتبه غيرهم، أو فَتَحَ الله به على عبده، معرضا عما يكون من ذلك متعلقا بالمباحث اللفظية، والمناقشات المتعلقة بها، مبينا غرض المصنف وشارحه؛ الجلالِ المحليِّ؛ حيث خَفِيَ غرضُهما على الكثير، ذاكرا ما لكل منهما، وما عليه، على الوجه الحق، بدون تعصب لفريق دون فريق، والله المسئول في إتمامه، وبلوغ المأمول؛ إنه المجيب)).
والشرح يبدأ من أول الكتاب، وينتهي عند تعريف المانع من مباحث الحكم الوضعي؛ والكتاب - على ذلك - لا يستوعب مباحث المقدمة من جمع الجوامع.
وليس الكتاب شرحا على جمع الجوامع بالمعنى المتبادِر إلى الأذهان من إطلاق وصف الشرح عليه؛ بل هو أقرب إلى تحقيقات أصولية، وتدقيقات لما يُشكِل من كلام الأصوليين، وفيه تحريرات عزيزة نادرة لبعض المباحث الأصولية.
وقد التزم العلامة المطيعي في أكثر تعليقاته ذكر كلام الإمام الزركشي في التشنيف، ثم التعقيب ببحثه وتحريره لما يراه غامضا، أو يحتاج إلى  تحرير.
والكتاب طبع في مطبعة التمدن، سنة: 1332 هـ، على نفقة ناشره: فرج الله زكي الكردي.
وقد كان هذا الكتاب من المصادر الأصولية النادرة، التي يعز وجودها في أكثر المكتبات العامة والخاصة، حتى قامت دار الكتبي مؤخرا بنشر مصورة منه، بتجليدها، ووضعت اسمها على ديباجته.
ودار الكتبي هذه من دور النشر بالقاهرة: 8 ب شارع: امتداد الإخاء، كورنيش النيل بالمعادي، هاتف: 0020223801212 وبريدهم الإلكتروني/  al.kotby@hotmail.com .
ومصورة دار الكتبي من الكتاب كانت متوفرة إلى وقت قريب بمكتبة دار السلام بالقاهرة.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك..بادرة رائعة جدا ومتابعين..

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للرفع ، رفع الله قدرك أبا أسلم.

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيكم



> ولد في القاهرة، سنة سبع وعشرين وثمانمائة، وقيل سنة ثمان وعشرين وثمانمائة


الصواب  ((وسبعمائة))

----------


## أبو زكريا الشافعي

للشيخ الخطيب الشربيني (977 هـ)  ( صاحب الإقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع ، ومغني المحتاج وغيرهما ) شرحا على جمع الجوامع سماه البدر الطالع ، عندي مخطوط وأعمل على إخراجه

اعتمد كثيرا على شرح المحلي والشيخ خالد الأزهري وحاشية الشيخ زكريا الأنصاري وشرحه على مختصره ، وبحر الزركشي ، وشرح البرماوي على ألفيته

يمتاز بسهولة العبارة والإظهار في مقام الإضمار تسهيلا على الطلاب ، ونسبة الأقوال إلى قائليها ، يورد أدلة الأقوال ويقرر ما يراه صوابا ويرجح بينها على طريقته في مغني المحتاج بنحو : وهو الأصح ، وعليه الجمهور ، إلخ...

قال في مقدمته : 
فيقول فقير رحمة ربه القريب المجيب محمد الشربيني الخطيب لما كان كتاب جمع الجوامع تأليف العلامة قاضي القضاة تاج الدين أبي النصر عند الوهاب بن شيخ الإسلام قاضي القضاة تقي الدين أبي الحسن السبكي رضي الله تعالى عنهما يجري من كتب الأصول مجرى الإنسان من العين والعين من الإنسان قد أجاد في وضعه مؤلفه كل الإجادة وأحسن كل الإحسان حتى إنه في الحقيقة خلاصة كل بسيط ....

ثم قال :

وانشرح لذلك صدري شرعت أوائل أربع وسبعين [وتسعمائة] في شرح تقر به أعين أولى الرغبات * راجيا بذلك جزيل الأجر والثواب 
أجافي فيه الإيجاز المخل والإطناب الممل إذ خيار الأمور أوساطها لا تفريطها ولا إفراطها حرصا على التقريب لفهم قاصده والحصول على فوائده 

فإني مؤمل من الله تعالى أن يجعل هذا الكتاب عمدة ومرجعا في هذا الفنن ببركة الأكرم العزيز الوهاب، وإن كان قد شرحه أئمة أعلام، فكل زمان يناسبه أهل زمان تلك الأيام والفضل مواهب والناس في الفنون مراتب يتفاوتون في الفضائل  وقد تظفر الأواخر بما لم تدركه الأوائل وكم لله على خلقه من فضل وجود وكل ذي نعمة محسود والحسود لا يسود وسميته البدر الطالع في ألفاظ جمع الجوامع  أعاننا الله تعالى على إكماله ... اهـ

ومن عرف منهجه وطريقته في مغني المحتاج أعجبه هذا الشرح كثيرا 

رحمه الله وغفر له

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

مجرد سؤال وأحسنوا الظن بأخيكم : هل السبكي رحمه الله من أهل السنة أم من أهل البدعة؟

----------


## فوزي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم.
ترى كيف نأخذون عن أشعري مثل السبكي علما كعلم الأصول؟!!!! ألا تخشون على عقيدتكم الصافية من هذا الرجل؟!!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!!
الله الله عليك يا عبد الرحمن المغربي!!! سؤال في محله؟!!!
والسلام عليكم.

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

الإخوة الأحباب:
جزاكم الله خيرا على التفاعل مع الموضوع، وعلى نصح المشفق، وإشفاق الناصح:
أما بعد:
فقد أشرت قبلا إلى أن السبكي يتبع في الأصول مذهب الأشاعرة، وليس هذا الانتساب مسوغا لهِجران كتابه؛ لأمور:
أولا: أن تعميم هذه القاعدة يحرمنا من جُل المصنفات الأصولية؛ بل سيحرمنا من كثير من المصنفات الأصولية لبعض المنتسبين إلى عقيدة السلف، لتأثر بعضهم - أحيانا - بمقالات متكلمي الأصوليين المخالفة لما كان عليه مذهب السلف الصالح، وسيأتي التمثيل لبعض هذه المقالات في موضعها بحول الله تعالى وطَوْلِهِ.
ثانيا: أن المسلك الصواب يعتمد معرفة الحق أولا، ثم معرفة الرجال - بعد ذلك - بتقويم ميزان ذلك الحق.
ثالثا: أن مدارسة الكتب الأصولية، والتنبيه على مقالاتها العقدية المخالفة لمذهب السلف الحق، مفيد في تنمية الملكة البحثية لدى طالب العلم، في إدراك وتمييز الأقوال المخالفة لمذهب السلف الصالح، والتنبيه على تقويمها وردها إلى المذهب الحق، وقد أشرت في مقدمة هذه السلسلة إلى انعقاد النية على إيلاء مسائل العقيدة المخالفة لمذهب السلف - في معالجات الأصوليين - عنايةً خاصة؛ لهذا الغرض أولا.
ثم إنه مفيد - كذلك - في تنمية الوعي بعقيدة السلف، ومنع الوقوع في القول بالاعتقادات المخالفة، أو التسليم بما يتفرع عليها من الآراء الأصولية، حال الغفلة عن الربط بين تلكم الفروع وأصولها المستمدة منها.
وهو مفيد أخيرا في تنقية كتب الأصول من الدخيل عليها من الآراء العقدية المخالفة لمذهب السلف الصالح.
وأخيرا: فتلك المقالات العقدية المخالفة لمذهب السلف الصالح يبقى لها الرجال ينخلونها نخلا، ثم يَنثُرُونها نَثْرَ الدَّقَل، وهذا ما حمل تبعته شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - ومدرسته من بعده - في تقويم مذاهب المخالفين، درسها فأتقنها، حتى فاق أربابها في تحرير معانيها، ثم أجاب عنها مجاهدا ومنافحا عن مذهب السلف الصالح؛ *{كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللّهُ الْحَقَّ وَالْبَاطِلَ فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاء وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ}*، {بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ}
*والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل*

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل
والله اتعجب ممن يقول ان أصول الفقه لا تاخذ إلا على أهل السنة؟؟؟ وانه لا يستفاد من السبكي وغيره في الأصول ؟؟؟
كل كتب الأصول لأمثال هاؤلاء إلا قليل جدا جدا،ثم المسائل الدخيلة على أصول الفقه وامتعلقة بعلم الكلام والعقيدة ترمى وتطرح

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

> السلام عليكم.
> ترى كيف نأخذون عن أشعري مثل السبكي علما كعلم الأصول؟!!!! ألا تخشون على عقيدتكم الصافية من هذا الرجل؟!!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!!
> الله الله عليك يا عبد الرحمن المغربي!!! سؤال في محله؟!!!
> والسلام عليكم.


احسن الله إليك أخي فوزي على الغيرة العظيمة على دين الله...ونحن لانرفض الإستفادة من جبل كالسبكي رحمه الله لكنه واقع في بدع كبيرة ويخشى على ابناء أهل السنة المسلمين منها خاصة في مقدمات الجمع وفي كتبه الأخرى ...وإذا لم ننبه على موطن الخطر كنا ممن يكتم النصح عن المسلمين ...

----------


## عبدالله الكناني

طالب علم الأصول في زماننا في حاجة ماسة إلى كتاب المسائل المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين للشيخ المبارك محمد العروسي عبد القادر فقد بين فيه المسائل التي أدخلت علم أصول الفقه وهي ليست منه 
كما ينصح بقراءة كتاب :موقف المتكلمين من الاستدلال بنصوص الكتاب والسنة، للشيخ:سليمان بن صالح الغصن . مطبوع في مجلدين وهو مع أنه كتاب في العقيدة إلا أنه جيد لطالب الأصول
أما بالنسبة لقراءة كتب غير أهل السنة فطالب العلم لابد أن يكون على حذر من المزالق والمتالف وهي كثر انظر على سبيل المثال كلام الإمام ابن العربي رحمه الله في نقده للعلماء في تعريفهم للعلم في كتاب العواصم من القواصم2/36:"وأنت ترى ما انتهى الفضول بعلمائنا في تعرضهم لحد العلم،أن بلغ القول فيه مع الخصوم إلى عشرين عبارة ليس منها حرف يصح وإنما هي خيالات،والعلم لا يقتنص بشبكة الحد،وإذا لم يعلم العلم،فماذا يطلب،أو إلى أي شيء وراءه يتطلع؟وإنما أنشأ هذا حثالة المعتزلة،وكلهم حثالة؛لإضمارهم الإلحاد، وقصدهم إيقاع التشكيك والإلباس على الخلق في الحقائق ؛ليتذرعوا بهذه الطريقة إلى مقصدهم الفاسد،وجعلوا يفيضون في الاعتقاد والعلم حتى أنشأوا كلاماً يملأ الفضاء،حقه أن يقابل بالإعراض"
وهذا في تعريف بسيط فما بالك ببقة المسائل العويصة في أصول الفقه.
نفعنا الله وإياكم بما نقول ونسمع إنه جواد كريم

----------


## معاذ محمد عبدالله

ذكرت أن الكوكب الساطع شرحه كثيرون أرجو ذكرهم و الإشارة إلى المطبوع من الشروح ؟

----------


## أبو صفي السكندري

الشيخ مصطفى حسنين الرجاء اكمال الشرح كم انا كنت سعيدا عندما وجدت شرحا لجمع الجوامع فنرجو اكماله ووفقكم الله للخير

----------


## التقرتي

> الشيخ مصطفى حسنين الرجاء اكمال الشرح كم انا كنت سعيدا عندما وجدت شرحا لجمع الجوامع فنرجو اكماله ووفقكم الله للخير


عليك بالشرح الصوتي لمراقي السعود لأحمد حطيبة فاصل المراقي هو جمع الجوامع

----------


## التقرتي

> ذكرت أن الكوكب الساطع شرحه كثيرون أرجو ذكرهم و الإشارة إلى المطبوع من الشروح ؟



شرحه السيوطي بنفسه

----------


## أبو صفي السكندري

> عليك بالشرح الصوتي لمراقي السعود لأحمد حطيبة فاصل المراقي هو جمع الجوامع


افهم من ذلك ان شرح الشيخ مصطفى حسنين لن يكتمل وتوقف الشيخ عن الشرح

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

اشتريت قبل ايام " الثمار اليوانع على جمع الجوامع " للشيخ خالد الأزهري وهو من مطبوعات وزارة الأوقاف المغربية بأربع دولارات ونصف .
يبدو أن التحقيق جيد لكن الإخراج الفنية متوسط .

أما الشرح فغاية في التحقيق وعلى سبيل المثال فإن الجلال المحلي لم يتعقب الماتن رحمه الله في جمعه دليل على دلائل بينما تعقبه 

الأزهري  ماشاء الله تبارك الله , واشياء اخرى لا تحصى....

----------


## التقرتي

> افهم من ذلك ان شرح الشيخ مصطفى حسنين لن يكتمل وتوقف الشيخ عن الشرح



لا ادري اخي ان كان شرح الشيخ سيستمر او لا لكن لتعميم الفائدة وجهتكم لمراقي السعود فلا بأس ان تدرسوا اكثر من شرح فكل شرح فيه فائدة.



شخصيا قد جربت شرح احمد حطيبة و هو جيد.

----------


## التقرتي

> السلام عليكم.
> ترى كيف نأخذون عن أشعري مثل السبكي علما كعلم الأصول؟!!!! ألا تخشون على عقيدتكم الصافية من هذا الرجل؟!!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!!
> الله الله عليك يا عبد الرحمن المغربي!!! سؤال في محله؟!!!
> والسلام عليكم.



يا فوزي هل سألت العلماء اولا عن هذا الكتاب ؟ ذكرتني بمن قالوا احرقوا فتح الباري لأن بن حجر وضع فيه مخالفات عقائدية !!!!


و قد انكر عليهم العثيمين رحمه الله و بين لهم جهلهم.


نصيحة اخي دعك من هذا الكلام فالسبكي بحر و انت امامه لست حتى قطرة ماء

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

الفرق بين ابن حجر وبين غيره واضح ولا يقاس عليه ...وحجم المخالفات هنا أعظم منها هناك.

----------


## التقرتي

> الفرق بين ابن حجر وبين غيره واضح ولا يقاس عليه ...وحجم المخالفات هنا أعظم منها هناك.



الفرق بينك و بين العلماء واضح و لا يقاس عليك  رحم الله امرء ا عرف قدر نفسه


اسأل اهل العلم اولا عن الكتاب ، هلا اشرت على الشنقيطي بعدم تدريس مراقي السعود و احمد حطيبة بعدم الرجوع إلى جمع الجوامع !!!

القي نظرة عند العثيمين رحمه الله و للمراجع التي يستعملها

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_17752.shtml


عندما تريد ان تتكلم تكلم عن علم فقل مثلا هل نصح بهذا الكاب اهل العلم !!! هذا هو الكلام و ليس الرجل عنده مخالفات اذن لا ندرس كتابه  فعلى قولك سنلقي بكتاب بن الحاجب و امام الحرميني عرض الحائط لأنهم اشاعرة !!!!


اخبرني اخي هل عندك علم بالكتب الجامعة في اصول الفقه ؟

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

> الفرق بينك و بين العلماء واضح و لا يقاس عليك  رحم الله امرء ا عرف قدر نفسه


أَحضحك الله سنك ... أحسنت في هذه ..لكن لا دخل لها بموضوعنا من جهة , فإنني لو سألتك عن كتاب العهد أو مبادئ 

الوصول لقلت لي : كتب لأهل البدع مع انها اصولية ...فالحكم على الكتاب من جهة كونه أشعريا يخشى عاى ابناء المسلمين 

منا فيه معتقد ردئ شئ واتهام نفس المؤلف بالجهل والتطاول عليه شئ آخر والفرق واضح لمن تأمل..




> عندما تريد ان تتكلم تكلم عن علم فقل مثلا هل نصح بهذا الكاب اهل العلم


هذا ما فعلت فلا تعجل علي رحمك الله.




> اخبرني اخي هل عندك علم بالكتب الجامعة في اصول الفقه ؟


نعم ! بحمد من الله وأنت؟(ابتسامة) وإن شئت ان أخبرك أخبرتك .

----------


## التقرتي

> أَحضحك الله سنك ... أحسنت في هذه ..لكن لا دخل لها بموضوعنا من جهة , فإنني لو سألتك عن كتاب العهد أو مبادئ 
> 
> الوصول لقلت لي : كتب لأهل البدع مع انها اصولية ...فالحكم على الكتاب من جهة كونه أشعريا يخشى عاى ابناء المسلمين 
> 
> منا فيه معتقد ردئ شئ واتهام نفس المؤلف بالجهل والتطاول عليه شئ آخر والفرق واضح لمن تأمل..
> 
> 
> 
> هذا ما فعلت فلا تعجل علي رحمك الله.
> ...



سبق كلامك فدل على ما دل بل اكيد انك لم تطلع على جمع الجوامع و لو اطلعت عليه لما قلت ما قلته.


بل كلامك واضح ما هو إلا كلام طويلب علم يظن نفسه ارتقى السلالم فأعيدها لك نصيحة.


هل سألت اهل العلم عن الكتاب ام انك نصبت نفسك حاكما على كتب الرجال؟ 

و كل دارس لأصول الفقه يعرف ما في كتب الأصول من مخالفات فمثل هذا الكتاب لا يدرس للمبتدئين ام انك كنت تشير بعدم دراسة  كتاب البرهان في أصول الفقه أو التلخيص لأن صاحبه اشعري !!! فربما كنت اعلم من العثيمين في ذلك

ما زلت اعجب من امثالك الذين يتجرؤون على كتب الرجال فاسكتوا و اتركوا الكتب للعلماء هم الذين يحكمون بما فيها فينصحون بما يجب 

في كل الأحوال رابط العثيمين امامك فبينك و بين العثيمين نحن اعلم بمن نختار

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

> سبق كلامك فدل على ما دل بل اكيد انك لم تطلع على جمع الجوامع و لو اطلعت عليه لما قلت ما قلته.


ما أسرعكم إلى اقتراف الآثام ...




> بل كلامك واضح ما هو إلا كلام طويلب علم يظن نفسه ارتقى السلالم فأعيدها لك نصيحة.


شكر الله لك ولك مثلها.




> هل سألت اهل العلم عن الكتاب ام انك نصبت نفسك حاكما على كتب الرجال؟


أنا اسألك : ما تقول في مقدمات جمع الجوامع ؟ هه ! أنا أنتظر ردك .
وما تقول في قول الإمام أحمد : "" إياكم أن تكتبوا عن أحد من أصحاب الأهواء قليلا ولا كثيرا عليكم بأصحاب الآثار والسنن" وقال : "يضعون البدع في كتبهم إنما احذر منها أشد تحذير"



> و كل دارس لأصول الفقه يعرف ما في كتب الأصول من مخالفات فمثل هذا الكتاب لا يدرس للمبتدئين


هذا هو الحق . فليتك تفهم.



> م انك كنت تشير بعدم دراسة  كتاب البرهان في أصول الفقه أو التلخيص لأن صاحبه اشعري !!!


لكان أفضل إذا.



> فربما كنت اعلم من العثيمين في ذلك


أأنت مثل ابن عثيمين ... ذاك مجتهد ...(لعله سهو منك) 
وكل واحد من أهل السنة يتفق معي في ان مجاوزتها لما هو افضل خير ...فما بالك الآن.



> ما زلت اعجب من امثالك الذين يتجرؤون على كتب الرجال فاسكتوا


تذكر أنني احترمتك فبالغت .

واقول لك : انت في حكم من لا يتكلم معه أبدا .

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أفترضى ان تستبدل البرهان بإرشاد الفحول 
أفترضى أن تستبدل المحصول بقواطع الأدلة 
أفترضى أن تستبدل العهد بالرسالة
أفترضى أن تستبدل المعتمد بالمسودة 
أفترضى أفترضى ...
من لم يقنع بما عند أهل السنة فلا أغناه الله بغيرهم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> أنا اسألك : ما تقول في مقدمات جمع الجوامع ؟ هه ! أنا أنتظر ردك .
> وما تقول في قول الإمام أحمد : "" إياكم أن تكتبوا عن أحد من أصحاب الأهواء قليلا ولا كثيرا عليكم بأصحاب الآثار والسنن" وقال : "يضعون البدع في كتبهم إنما احذر منها أشد تحذير"


وكتب أبي محمد ابن حزم؟!!
الذي اتفق أهل السنة أنه مخلط في باب الاعتقاد 
من مخالفات العلامة ابن حزم لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة
التعقبات لما عند ابن حزم في العقيدة من مخالفات
هل تحذر منها ؟!

هذا الإمام أحمد الذي تحتج بكلامه ولم تفهمه على الوجه قد ملأ الدنيا وأكثر في مسنده من الرواية عن أهل البدع
لكنه حجته في ذلك هي حجة أهل الحديث من قبله عندما قالوا لو تركنا الرواية عمن تلبس ببدعة لتركنا أمثال قتادة وابن أبي عروبة وغيرهم ممن تدور عليهم الروايات 
وإذن لذهبت السنن

ومازال أهل السنة على مر الدهور يستفيدون ممن خالفهم ومن خالفهم يستفيد منهم

وعلى مذهبك سنترك أغلب شروح الأصول
شرح المازري وعياض وغيرهم وهؤلاء أشاعرة كالسبكي أي أصولهم أصول الأشاعرة

على أن الفرق الذي أشرت له بين ابن حجر والسبكي هنا لا يضر 
إذ الخطأ موجود موجود
لكن تنزلا معك ذكرنا ما ذكرنا


على كل قوم لم يسلم منهم الإمام الشاطبي وكتابيه الاعتصام والموافقات لأنه شنع على مذهبهم فقط 
هل سيسلم منهم غيره ممن هو أبعد عن محاربة البدع منه

أرجو أن لا نضيع أوقاتنا فيما لا ينفع وفيما وضح بطلانه 
وأرجو ألا نفسد موضوع الأخ
غفر الله للجميع

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

لو جاز لنا أن نفاضل بين شروح جمع الجوامع على اساس السهولة واليسر والدقة في نسبة الأقوال لأهلها فمن ترونه الأول :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: شرح المحلي (لا أعرف اسمه)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: شرح الزركشي(تشنيف المسامع)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: شرح العراقي(الغيث الهامع)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: شرح الأزهري(الثمار اليوانع)

وبارك الله فيكم وأعتذر عن بعض ما سبق.

----------


## التقرتي

> وكتب أبي محمد ابن حزم؟!!
> الذي اتفق أهل السنة أنه مخلط في باب الاعتقاد 
> من مخالفات العلامة ابن حزم لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة
> التعقبات لما عند ابن حزم في العقيدة من مخالفات
> هل تحذر منها ؟!
> هذا الإمام أحمد الذي تحتج بكلامه ولم تفهمه على الوجه قد ملأ الدنيا وأكثر في مسنده من الرواية عن أهل البدع
> لكنه حجته في ذلك هي حجة أهل الحديث من قبله عندما قالوا لو تركنا الرواية عمن تلبس ببدعة لتركنا أمثال قتادة وابن أبي عروبة وغيرهم ممن تدور عليهم الروايات 
> وإذن لذهبت السنن
> ومازال أهل السنة على مر الدهور يستفيدون ممن خالفهم ومن خالفهم يستفيد منهم
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي امجد.


لكن اظن ان امثال هذا الرجل ممن لا ينفع معهم النقاش فمازال العثيمين رحمه الله ينصح بقراءة كتاب امام الحرمين الجويني في أصول الفقه و الشيخ فركوس يرجع السائلين في الأصول لكتاب بن الحاجب و الآمدي.


بل قد بانت المشكلة عنده هو يذكر ارشاد الفحول و ارشاد الفحول مليئ بالنقل عن المعتزلة !!!! فتمعن ذلك.


الأحسن عدم اضاعة الوقت مع من يبلبل علينا فأنصح الاخوة بتتبع دروس الشيخ مصطفى حسنين بارك الله فيه ، ففيها النفع الكثير ان شاء الله

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في الجميع

وقد أوضح الأخ عبد الرحمن المغربي مراده _لكن لعله لم يحسن التعبير عنه فيماسبق_ وهو أن مراده أن بعض الكتب أفضل من بعض وأن في هذه الكتب ما ينبغي أن يحذر منه الطالب _أي ما أدخله أهل الكلام من أشاعرة ومعتزلة فيه من مخالفات_ 

وهذا لا نختلف فيه في الجملة 

بارك الله في الجميع
وأرجو أن لا نفسد على الأخ موضوعه ولنكتفي بهذا القدر من الخروج عن الموضوع

----------


## التقرتي

اين دروس الشيخ ؟

----------


## إبراهيم المسعود

واصل يا شيخ أبا أسلم، جزيت عن إخوانك خيرا.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

إلى متى غياب الشيخ مصطفى؛ فنحن ظمأى إلى حلقات الشيخ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## فتح البارى

> ولهذا: فالأنسب لطالب العلم، من شروح جمع الجوامع الآن شرحان: 
> *الشرح الأول:* *شرح الإمام الزركشي؛ ((تشنيف المسامع))*؛ فإنه تميز بدقة البحث وتحرير المسائل، مع شدة التحري والإنصاف في نقل المذاهب والأقوال الأصولية، ومن مظاهر دقته وتَحَرِّيهِ - رحمه الله ورضي عنه - أنه يفرق بين المذهب ولازم المذهب، ولهذا الشرح طبعة وحيدة بمؤسسة قرطبة، وكان أصلها رسالتان علميتان بجامعة الأزهر، إلا أنها - للأسف الشديد*- مشحونة بالأخطاء، والتعليقات غير المناسبة.
> *


اشتريتُ الكتابَ اليوم -ولله الحمدُ-، وأنا عازمٌ على البَدءِ فيه، فهل مِن توجيه ؟! 
وبالمناسبة: هذا الشرح هو الذي اعتمده الشيخ الحازمي-حفظه الله- في شرحه علي الكوكب الساطع. 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

سامحكم الله!! فلو تركتم الشيخ يكمل شرح الكتاب، وابتعدتم بجدالكم ومُناقشتكم في موضوع جديد لكان خيرًا لنا ولكم، فسامحكم الله.
نرجو ترك الشيخ يكمل الشرح، حتى يستفيد الجميع.

----------


## أم هشام بنت نجد

نتمنى الاكمال

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

أين باقي حلقات الشيخ؟
هل يقوم الشيخ - مثلاً - بنشرها في موقع آخر؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أين باقي حلقات الشيخ؟
> هل يقوم الشيخ - مثلاً - بنشرها في موقع آخر؟


هذه ترجمة الشيخ مصطفى من موقع الألوكة:
http://www.alukah.net/Counsels/Couns...6&CategoryID=4

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:
أما بعد:
فحيا الله إخواني وأحبابي في هذا المنتدى المبارك، وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجزيكم خيرا على هذا الاهتمام والتفاعل مع هذه المذاكرة، وأعتذر إليكم جميعا اعتذار الخجلان من تقصيره، فقد والله قابلت إحسانكم بجحود، وإكرامكم بتقصير، لولا الطموح في دمث أخلاقكم، وكريم شيمكم، فقد حال بيني وبين منتدانا الكريم شئون من الشواغل والصوارف، لا قِبل لي بدفعها، ولسوف أوافيكم قريبا - بعون الله تعالى وحسن توفيقه - باستئناف مذاكرة جمع الجوامع:
أما عن شروح الكوكب الساطع؛ فهذا بيان لما وقفت عليه منها:
(1) شرح الكوكب الساطع للسيوطي صاحب النظم: طبع طبعتين، إحداهما بتحقيق الدكتور محمد إبراهيم الحفناوي، أستاذ ورئيس قسم أصول الفقه بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الأزهر، فرع طنطا، بمكتبة الإيمان للطبع والنشر والتوزيع، بالمنصورة ، مصر، سنة: 1420 هـ، 2000م، والطبعة الأخرى بتحقيق: محمد الحبيب محمد، وكعادة الإمام السيوطي في شرح منظوماته لم يُعْنَ بفك عبارة النظم، وبيان مراميه، ومراجع ضمائره، وكشف أسراره، بقدر ما اعتنى ببيان المسائل، باختصار مهمات شروح جمع الجوامع.
(2) الجليس الصالح النافع بتوضبح معاني الكوكب الساطع: لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن الشيخ علي بن آدم موسى الأثيوبي الولوي، له طبعة بمكتبة ابن تيمية بمصر، وطبعة أخرى بمكتبة مصعب بن عمير، قال الشيخ في بيان منهجه في شرحه بعد استفتاح القول بالحمدلة -: ((أما بعد فهذا شرح لطيف مختصر نافع - إن شاء الله تعالى - وضعته على الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع،،، ،،، ،،، يتكفل بضبط ألفاظها لحُفَّاظها، وتوضيح معانيها لمُعانيها، اقتطفته من شرح الناظم رحمه الله تعالى، على النظم المذكور، وشرح الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد المَحَلِّيِّ (781-864هـ)، رحمه الله تعالى على جمع الجوامع، والحواشي المكتوبة عليه، وغيرها مما كتبه العلماء الأعلام في هذا الفن خاصة، وفي سائر الفنون عامَّة)).
(3) إضاءة النور اللامع شرح الكوكب الساطع: منسوب إلى الشيخ الفاداني، وهو في عداد المفقود.
(4) سلم المُطالع لدرك الكوكب الساطع: للشيخ محمد الحسن ولد محمد الخديم اليعقوبي الشنقيطي الموريتاني، نص في مقدمته أنه أخذ أكثر شرحه من شرح السيوطي نفسه.
(5) معراج الطالع إلى الكوكب الساطع: لمولود بن أحمد الجواد جدِّ محمد الحسن ولد محمد الخديم السابق ذكره، ذكر الخديم في مقدمة شرحه؛ أنه من مصادر شرحِهِ.
(6) البلوغ النافع على أصول الكوكب الساطع: تأليف: جبريل بن عمر الفلاني، حقق الجزء الأول منه في رسالة علمية للباحث عقيل إسماعيل محمود، بالهيئة الوطنية للبحث العلمي، بليبيا.
(7) طرة الشيخ محمد سالم أَلُمَّا.

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

اكمل  يا شيخ  ابن حسنين   غفر الله لك

----------


## الطيماوي

ـ الضياء اللامع في شرح جمع الجوامع: للشيخ حلولو المغربي، أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الزليطني، القروي المالكي (898 هـ).

هل من ملف وورد او نسخة مصورة له أفيدونا مأجورين

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> ـ الضياء اللامع في شرح جمع الجوامع: للشيخ حلولو المغربي، أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الزليطني، القروي المالكي (898 هـ).
> هل من ملف وورد او نسخة مصورة له أفيدونا مأجورين


33 - الضياء اللامع شرح جمع الجوامع
حلولو أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن موسى الزليطي القروي المالكي
تحقيق : عبد الكريم النملة
مكتبة الرشد
الطبعة الثانية
1420 - 1999
2 جزء
9 ميجا

http://www.archive.org/download/umavtumavt/dlsgg0.pdf
http://www.archive.org/download/umavtumavt/dlsgg1.pdf
http://www.archive.org/download/umavtumavt/dlsgg2.pdf

----------


## القاضي عياض

أكمل شيخ مصطفى بارك الله فيك, و يا ليتك تشرح الكتاب شرحا صوتيا في إحدى الغرف الصوتية.

----------


## احمد موسى

ارجو من الشيخ حفظه الله ان يبين المسائل المبنيَّةِ على أُصُولِ الأشاعرة، والمخالفةِ لما كان عليه سلفُنا الصالحُ في جمع الجوامع لاننا سندرسه ربما قريبا على فضيلة الشيخ احمد المقرمي في دورتنا وهذا الامر ضروري جدا وانا اري اخوان بدل ما يساعدو في هذا الامر جلسوا يعترضوا بدون وجه حق وارجو من الشيخ مصطفى ان يراسلني على الخاص حتى اذا ممكن ننظم شرح صوتي معه على السكايب 
الله يبارك فيكم
ahmed.musa@gmail.com

----------


## أبوعبدالبر

لو تكرم الشيخ مصطفى بتصوير كتاب محمد بخيت المطيعي الذي شرح به جمع الجوامع وتحميله لأني بحاجة إليه في رسالتي العلمية , وأنه من ضمن الكتب التي أدرسها في الرسالة

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بعض أعضاء المنتدى يقفون حجر عثرة أمام كل من يريد إخراج الناس من ظلمات التعالم إلى نور العلم بحجة كون الكتاب المطروح لأشعري ، هلا وجدوا للطلبة بدائل في مقام ما يعارضونه .

----------


## حاج دراز

السلام عليكم إخوتي . هل فيه من يتكرم برفع كتاب *شرح العلامة اليُوسِيِّ؛ أبي المواهب حسن بن مسعود المالكي المغربي ت (1102 هـ)؛ وهو: ((البدور اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع)) للتحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*
المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t27617/#ixzz2qMLLNyaw

----------

